# Does anybody know a good backup device that can use 4 or more SSD with thunderbolt



## Relictrix (Jan 15, 2020)

Hi,

Does anybody know a good backup device that can use 4 or more SSD with thunderbolt?

(If this category is not intended for such questions, please delete this thread)

Best Regards,

Kim


----------

